# HR10-250 Hacking - WHY????



## drncaqtrs (Dec 6, 2008)

Rookie question here. I have a HR10-250 that was "leased" from DTV. The recent satellite upgrades forced me to call them and complain until they gave me an HR20 for all the local channel, MPG4, blah blah stuff. They were insistant that a tech come to my house to install a new dish and receiver. When he was leaving I said "what do I do with this old receiver?". He shook his head, gave me a "Ihon'tknow", then made up some thing about DTV sending me a box to return it. 

Here we are almost 1 year later and it is still sitting on a shelf. I do not pay a lease, but did and don't think I 'legally' own it. I don't think DTV cares about it at this point nor knows what happened to it. I assume this happens all the time. 

I'm debating if I sell it on Ebay, tear it apart and use the hard drive for a PC, or ask this forum what a guy would do with it. I would love to be able to take it to my basement TV and use it without DTV service. My basement TV is only connected to a local Cable source to pickup my basic cable channels. If possible I just want to 'unlock' the TIVO so I can use it to pickup the local source and record manually. Make sense? 

Thanks all! People like this group make the world go round!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Makes sense, but won't work. It simply doesn't have the hardware to record from cable.

Being it may be leased, it would have at most parts value. At worst, they may want it back for the sake of getting it back.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

So, why not pay the $5/m and use it for OTA, and whatever else? Drop the cable.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

drncaqtrs said:


> I'm debating if I sell it on Ebay, tear it apart and use the hard drive for a PC, or ask this forum what a guy would do with it. I would love to be able to take it to my basement TV and use it without DTV service. My basement TV is only connected to a local Cable source to pickup my basic cable channels. If possible I just want to 'unlock' the TIVO so I can use it to pickup the local source and record manually. Make sense?
> 
> Thanks all! People like this group make the world go round!


It's not really kosher to sell a leased HDTivo on ebay since the new owner won't be able to activate it. You can't use any recording functions without the DirecTV service but it would only cost you $5 per month to add it back onto your account. Otherwise, you can connect it to your dish and use it as an OTA tuner and still receive guide data at no charge.


----------



## Cheule (Jun 2, 2003)

I have an HR10-250 sitting around also, but I'd like to use it to record OTA. I have a old silver sensor antenna that is working a treat straight into my HD LCD TV. What I would like to do is record OTA stuff for later viewing.

The problem I'm having with the HR10-250 at the moment is that the subscriber card has been deactivated. Can anyone point me to a hacking thread to get around that? Thanks!

(Understand that I am not interested in stealing service of any sort, I just want to use this box to record OTA signal. I am not interested in guide info or satellite recording).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Being even manual recording is considered a subscribed feature, hacking to enable it without a sub is in fact considered "Theft of service"


----------

